# cAN I USE CERAMIC HEATER FOR BASKING LAMP?



## VickyF (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry if i sound dumb but not clued up on this kind of thing.Can i use a ceramic heater instead of a basking lamp that has light as well.If not which is the best lamp/fitting that includes a reflector so the light doesnt go in our eyes.would 150w be enough on a stat or would a 250w be needed on a stat for a 4ft viv.Thanks in advance.


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you using a reflector on your basking bulb? are you using a normal bulb or spot bulb? 
Most lizards associate basking with actual light


----------



## VickyF (Feb 2, 2010)

At the moment a spot bulb with no reflector.I am buying 2 vivexoticvx48 to seperate my 2 so want to upgrade to the best possible setup accessories Atm they are in a converted display cabinet.They have a 60w clamp lamp from a supermarket ATM,so should i get a bulb with a reflector?which type do you lot have in a 4ft viv?


----------



## billyg123 (Jul 14, 2010)

I use a 100 watt ceramic with a 5 watt energy saving spot bulb next to it and my dragons seem to like that setup ok, plus the spot bulbs are only £2.50 from tesco and sposed to last 5 years, give it a try.:2thumb:


----------



## mattgtfc (May 13, 2010)

I use a 200w ceramic with a reflector with an 11w energy saving bulb next to it, its on a thermostat and gives me temps of 80 cool end 90 warm end and 110 basking spot with ease, my beardie has no problem working out where to bask and i found the ceramic to be far better for my 4ft viv than a spot bulb:2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

VickyF said:


> At the moment a spot bulb with no reflector.I am buying 2 vivexoticvx48 to seperate my 2 so want to upgrade to the best possible setup accessories Atm they are in a converted display cabinet.They have a 60w clamp lamp from a supermarket ATM,so should i get a bulb with a reflector?which type do you lot have in a 4ft viv?


 
Get a spot bulb and a reflector....JOB DONE : victory:
All the light from the bulb will be thrown downwards which also helps to create a basking "spot"..........you could also use a ceramic for the ambient heat source which when used with a stat will only heat up at the required temperature.

I have a 4x2x2 viv and a 100w spot bulb does the job for me,i have a cage around mine instead of a reflector,my reps are in a seperate room so i don't have to worry about the light,i have a much bigger viv,also with a 100w spot bulb but this has a reflector on it to get a more "local" basking spot.I have a smaller viv that does ok with a 60w spot light for basking.


----------

